

Your iPhone is tracking you (iOS7) - kevrone

And keeping tabs on when you arrived and departed certain locations:<p>Settings &gt; Privacy &gt; Location Services &gt; System Services (all the way at bottom) &gt; Frequent Locations &gt; History<p>Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;uploads.hipchat.com&#x2F;7607&#x2F;146044&#x2F;XdkK5IW6HzyYV6E&#x2F;upload.png
======
mnem
Only if you choose to enable location services when you set up your iPhone...

